# Help?



## Polofiesta (Jul 6, 2009)

Does aynone have the tabs for this??http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIHTwMDK1WE This is awsome Slash+jimi+voodochild=lifesdsre


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

theres a whole plethora of video lessons on yutube- 
very basic song, cepting of course for the solos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfnMm0MuHQQ

follow the links to the right of this vid for others.

i remember learning this one by lifting the needle on the record every few notes lol.


----------

